# التوربين الغازي (Gas Turbine)



## jouini87 (9 فبراير 2010)

التوربين الغازي (Gas Turbine) لهذا النوع من التوربينات استخدامات كثيرة فهو يستخدم في الطائرات ذات الدفع النفاث ووسائط النقل البحري والبري إضافة لاستخدامه في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية وخصوصا في تجاوز ساعات الذروة. من مزاياه سرعة التشغيل (بعكس التوربين البخاري الذي يحتاج إلى ترتيبات وتحضير أولي).






GAS TURBINE


يعمل التوربين الغازي على أنواع كثيرة من الوقود, فهو يعمل على الغاز الطبيعي (Natural Gas) وعلى السولار والجازولين وحتى على النفط الخام (مع بعض الإضافات الكيمياوية والترتيبات).



من عيوب التوربين الغازي هو انخفاض كفاءته (Efficiency) حيث تتراوح بين 15 و 25% وتتأثر كثيرا بدرجة حرارة المحيط (درجة حرارة الجو), كما أن عمرها التشغيلي قصير نسبيا وتستهلك كمية اكبر من الوقود (بالمقارنة مع محطات البخارية).



يتكون التوربين الغازي من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية:



ضاغط الهواء (The Air Compressor) يقوم بأخذ الهواء من الجو المحيط ويرفع ضغطه إلى عشرات الضغوط الجوية. 
غرفة الاحتراق (The Combustion Chamber) فيها يختلط الهواء المضغوط الآتي من ضاغطة الهواء مع الوقود ويحترقان معا بواسطة وسائل خاصة بالاشتعال, وتكون نواتج الاحتراق من غازات مختلفة وعلى درجات حرارة عالية وضغط مرتفع. 







TURBINE







GEAR TURBINE




التوربين (The Turbine) ويكون محوره أفقي مربوط من ناحية مع محور ضاغطة الهواء مباشرة ومن ناحية أخرى مع الحمل الميكانيكي المراد تدويره (كأن يكون مولد كهربائي مثلا) ومن خلال صندوق تروس (Gear Box) لخفض السرعة لأن سرعة دوران التوربين تكون عالية جدا. 
تدخل الغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق في التوربين فتصطدم بريشه الكثيرة العدد ثم إلى مدخنة.









TURBINE







GEAR TURBINE




تحتاج التوربينات الغازية لتشغيلها بأمان وسلامة إلى بعض المعدات والآلات المساعدة (Auxiliaries) على النحو التالي:

مصافي الهواء قبل دخوله إلى ضاغطة الهواء. 
مساعد التشغيل الأولي أي (بادئ تشغيل Starter), وهو إما محرك كهربائي أو محرك ديزل. 
وسائل أو منظومة للإشعال. 
منظومة تبريد. 
منظومة سيطرة ومعدات قياس الحرارة والضغط في كل مرحلة من مراحل العمل
​


----------



## jouini87 (9 فبراير 2010)

كما ترون في الصورة فإن البخار الخارج من الغلاية يدخل الى التوربينة والتي تكون موصولة بمولد Generator الذي يقوم بإعطائنا الطاقة Power .​ 

أمـــــا في داخل التوربينة البخارية فيدفع البخــار بواسطة أنصال أو ألواح من سبائك الفولاذ أو الحديد Blades والتي تتخذ شكلا معين ومصممة بواسطة حسابات دقيقة ، قــوة البخار التي على الأنصال تسبب التسريع في دوران العمود Shaft .​ 

يتــم ضبط البخار بواسطة ما يسمى ب Governor (الحاكم المتحكم في عملية ضبط الضغط) ويتم ضبط البخار الداخل الى التوربينة لإبقاء سرعة الدوران للتوربين ثابتة .
( تدور حوالي 3600 دورة في الدقيقة كما في التوربينة البخارية ذات المرحلتين High pressure turbine & Low pressure turbine​ 



 
هناك العديد من صفوف الانصال التوربينية Turbine Blades داخل التوربين ، في كل مرة يمر فيها البخار بصف من هذه الصفوف Wheel يدفع به بقوة ضعيفة الى حد ما . والصورة التالية توضح شكل هذه الحلقات​ 


 
وكمـــا نلاحظ أن كل صف يتبعه صف أكبر منه بشيء بسيط لكي يستطيع أن يعطيب نفس كمية الطاقة من البخار Same amount of power from steam .​ 
هذا أحد أشكال التوربين وأحيانا يكون بثلاث مراحل توربينة ذات ضغط مرتفع ومتوسط ومنخفض​


----------



## jouini87 (9 فبراير 2010)

بالنسبة للمحطات الحرارية


----------



## jouini87 (9 فبراير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]تتكون أنظمة التوربينات الغازية المستخدمة في الصناعة من توربين غازي متصل بواسطة موصل للحركة بضاغط هواء دوار [/FONT][FONT=&quot](rotary air compressor) [/FONT][FONT=&quot] . و يقوم التوربين الغازي بتشغيل الضاغط بالإضافة لأي حمل آخر موصل به (مثل المولدات، المراوح، المضخات). أما في حالة استخدام التوربين الغازي في توليد الطاقـة فيكون التوربين متصلاً بمولد كهربي. يدخل الهواء الجوي إلى الضاغط من فتحة الدخول فتقوم الريش المتحركة [/FONT][FONT=&quot](moving blades) [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ، الموجودة على الدوار [/FONT][FONT=&quot](rotor)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، بكبس الهواء بين الريش الثابتة فيرتفع ضغط الهواء و درجة حرارته. ثم ينتقل الهواء المضغوط إلى غرفة الاحتراق حيث يختلط جزء منه بالوقود و يحترق، أما الجزء المتبقى فيتخلل قميص غرفة الاحتراق عبر فتحات و مواسير تمر في جدران غرفة الاحتراق حتى [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الطرف الأقصى ليختلط بنواتج الاحتراق التي تبلغ درجة حرارتها 1600ْم و يعمل على تبريدها إلى الحد الذي لا يسبب إتلاف الصف الأول من ريش التوربين الثابتة.[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] و تبلغ درجة حرارة الغازات الداخلة 650 – 850ْم. و ترتفع درجة حرارة الغاز المضغوط و يتمدد مما يولد طاقة تعمل على تشغيل دوار التوربين [/FONT](turbine rotor) [FONT=&quot] . وتترك غازات العادم التوربين و درجة حرارتها تتراوح بين 450 – 550ْم .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تسلم وحدات التوربين الغازي الصناعية كوحد كاملة سابقة التركيب، و تحتاج فقط إلى توصيل مواسير دخول الهواء إلى الضاغط، و توصل التغذية بالوقود و مواسير خروج غازات العادم.[/FONT]


----------



## jouini87 (9 فبراير 2010)

[font=&quot]معدات التحكم والأجهزة المساعدة[/font]
[font=&quot]تحتاج التوربينات الغازية لمعدات مساعدة مثل: موتور بدء التشغيل، مضخة تزليق مساعدة تعمل بموتور، معدات التجهيز للتشغيل، نظام للتحكم في الوقود، مبردات و فلاتر للزيوت، كواتم صوت لفتحات دخول الهواء و خروج العادم، و لوحات تحكم.[/font]
[font=&quot]يتم استهلاك حوالى ثلثي الطاقة الميكانيكية المتولدة من التوربين لتشغيل الضاغط و جزء صغير منها لتشغيل المعدات المساعدة مثل مضخة زيوت التزليق. لذلك فإن كفاءة التوربين الغازي في توليد الطاقة تعد أقل من مثيلاتها في وحدات التوليد بالبخار و مولدات الديزل. وهناك عوامل عديدة تؤثر في الكفاءة لعل أهمها هو درجة الحرارة القصوى، فكلما ارتفعت قيمة درجة الحرارة القصوى كلما زادت الكفاءة الحرارية . لذلك فإن نوعية المعادن المستخدمة في صناعة ريش التوربين قد تقف حائلاً أمام زيادة الكفاءة لمولدات الطاقة. غير أنه قد تم خلال الثلاثين عاماً الأخيرة إدخال تعديلات مختلفة على أنظمة التوربينات مثل تبريد أسطوانات التوربينات و الريش بواسطة جزء من الهواء الخارج من الضاغط وتطوير الخصائص الميكانيكية للمواد التي تصنع منها ريش التوربين.[/font]


----------



## jouini87 (9 فبراير 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]التوربين الغازي الاسترجاعى [/FONT]**(regenerative gas turbine) **[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]يمكن زيادة الكفاءة الحرارية للتوربين عن طريق استعادة جزء من الطاقة المصاحبة للغازات العادمة الناتجة عن عملية الاحتراق وإضافتها إلى الهواء المضغوط. و ينتج عن هذه العملية تسخين الهواء الداخل أولياً إلى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة عند فتحة [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الدخول، مما يوفر قدراً من الوقود الذي يستهلك لنفس الغرض. و تستخدم المبادلات حرارية على شكل مواسير في أنظمة التوربين الغازي الاسترجاعي.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## jouini87 (9 فبراير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]أنواع الوقود المستخدم في التوربين الغازي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الوقود المستخدم في التوربينات الغازية الصناعية هو الغاز الطبيعي أو غاز الفرن العالي [/FONT](blast furnace gas) [FONT=&quot] أو النفط المكرر أو وقود الأفران أو حتى النفط الثقيل. و عند استخدام الوقود الغازي ينبغي أن يصل ضغط الغاز إلى 10 بار لضمان ضخه بشكل مناسب إلى غرفة الاحتراق. عند نسبة ضغط تبلغ 6 : 1 يكون ضغط غرفة الاحتراق حوالي 6 بار لذلك يجب أن يكون ضغط الغاز أعلى من هذه القيمة للوصول إلى أفضل ظروف للاحتراق.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في حالة استخدام الوقود السائل يسحب الوقود من صهاريج التخزين الرئيسية و تنكات الوقود الموجودة داخل المنشأة بواسطة مضخات النقل و شبكة الأنابيب الموصلة و مضخات الحقن لحرق الوقود. و تحتفظ الصهاريج الرئيسية عادة بمخزون يكفي لأسبوعين. و تستطيع التوربينات الغازية استخدام الوقود السائل و الغازي (الحرق المزدوج للوقود) حيث يمكن ضخ الوقود في غرفة الاحتراق أثناء التشغيل فيحترق كلاهما خلال عملية تغيير نوع الوقود. وتحتوي مثل هذه التوربينات أنظمة منفصلة لنوعي الوقود غير أن الفونيا في غرفة الاحتراق تستطيع حرق كل منهما على حدى أو كليهما في نفس الوقت. و تستخدم فونيات التزرير الميكانيكية مع أنواع الوقود البترولي أما الوحدات التي تعمل لفترات طويلة فتعتمد على فونيات التزرير الهوائي ([/FONT]Air Atomizing[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يحتوي الوقود البترولي على الصوديوم و الفاناديوم [/FONT](Vanadium) [FONT=&quot] و الكالسيوم كجزء من المحتوى الرمادي للوقود. و يؤدي الصوديوم إلى تآكل المعادن الساخنة و إلى تراكم المواد المترسبة التي تعيق مرور الغاز عند ريش المراوح [/FONT](blading) [FONT=&quot] . كما يؤدي الفاناديوم إلى تآكل معدن ريش المراوح الساخن بمعدل سريع. و لضمان كفاءة احتراق الوقود البترولي يجب مراعاة المواصفات التالية:[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يجب أن يكون محتوى الرماد من الصوديوم أقل من 30% من محتوى الرماد من الفاناديوم بحيث لا يتعدى الحد الأقصى للصوديوم 10 جزء في المليون و يفضل أن يصل هذا الحد إلى 5 جزء في المليون، و عند هذا الحد تكون نسبة الصوديوم إلى الفاناديوم غير حرجة.[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يجب أن يكون محتوى الرماد من الماغنسيوم أكبر 3 مرات على الأقل من محتوى الرماد من الفاناديوم و لا تمثل هذه النسبة حداً حرجاً عندما يكون محتوى الرماد من الفاناديوم أقل من 2 جزء في المليون.[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يجب ألا يتعدى محتوى الكالسيوم 10 جزء في المليون. و يمكن أن تصل هذه القيمة إلى 20 جزء في المليون غير أن هذا قد يؤدي إلى حدوث انسدادات في فونية التوربين.[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يجب ألا يتعدى محتوى الرصاص 5 جزء في المليون حيث أن الرصاص يعمل على إلغاء التأثير المثبط للماغنسيوم على الفاناديوم [/FONT](inhibiting action)[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و بوجه عام تعمل الإضافات المناسبة التي ينصح بها الموردون على معالجة أنواع الوقود البترولي المستخدمة في التوربينات الغازية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرا

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## jouini87 (25 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي
هذا ملف بالعربي عن التوربين


----------



## jouini87 (25 فبراير 2010)

ملف عن اساسيات التحكم حيث يشرح اساسيات انظمة التحكم خاصة المستخدمة فى التوربينات الغازية


----------



## jouini87 (25 فبراير 2010)

وهذا فلاش يشرح اجزاء التلربينة الغازية


----------



## jouini87 (25 فبراير 2010)

منقول

*نظام تبريد هواء الدخول في التوربينات الغازية 
**GAS TURBINE INLET AIR FOGGING*
كما هو معروف ان الطاقة المنتجة تنخفض كلما زادات درجة حرارة الجو كما في الصيف والعكس صحيح . لذلك فان هذا النظام يعتمد على تقليل درجة حرارة الهواء الداخل بواسطة ضخ كمية من الماء البارد (11 درجة مئوية ) في وجه الهواء الداخل بعد فلتر الهواء . وبذلك يتم تخفيض درجة حرارة الهواء قبل دخوله الى الضاغط , ويساعد ذلك في زيادة كفاءة وأداء عملية توليد الطاقة تصل الى حوالي 20 % . أي أنه لو كانت التربينة تنتج 60 ميغاوات فانه بعد تركيب هذا النظام سوف يرتفع الانتاج الى حوالي 72 ميغاوات بزيادة قدرها 12 ميغا وات وهي زيادة مغتبرة ومقبوله . 
*ويبين الرسم رقم 1 علاقة الطاقة وكمية الهواء والحرارة مع درجة حرارة الجو : *





*طريقة العمل *
ويبين الشكل التالي طريقة عمل هذا النظام , حيث يتم ضخ الماء البارد في وجه الهواء الداخل بعد فلتر الهواء . وتقوم الرشاشات المركبة (Nozzles) في النظام بتفتيت ذرات الماء الى ذرات صغيرة ليسهل عملية التبادل الحراري بين الماء البارد والهواء . 
ثم يدخل الهواء البارد عبر شبكة خاصة لتنقيته من ذرات الماء أو أي أجسام أخرى ويكمل الهواء المبرد منظومة توليد الطاقة بحيث يتم ضغطه في الضاغط تم يمزج مع الوقود ليتم الاحتراق الكامل ثم تدخل الغازات الحارة ذات المحتوى الحراري العالى الى ريش التربية لتحريكها بالسرعة المطلوبة , وبالتالي يتم تحريك محور المولد المتصل بمحور التريبنة لتتولد الطاقة الكهربائية . 







وتعتمد كمية المياه المضخة في نظام تبريد على قدرة ونوع التربية . ويبين الجدول التالي تغير كمية المياه مع قدرة الوحدات وايضا مقدار ونسبة الزيادة في القدره عند استخدام هذه الطريقة .







*مكونات نظام تبريد الهواء : *
سوف نقوم بشرح مكونات الهواء حسب شركة Mee Industries INC في نظامها المدعو Mee Fog System حيث تم تركيب هذا النظام كما تدعي الشركة في أكثر من 350 تربينة غازية قدراتها تتراوح من 5 الى 250 ميغاوات ( موقع الشركة www.meefag.com). 
*1- منصة المعدات والتحكم : 
*وتحتوي على المضخات ومحابس التحكم واجهزة التبريد كما تحتوي على صندوق التحكم الالكتروني الذي يتحكم في تشغيل وظبط النظام وايقافه . 










*2- الرشاشات (Nozzels) *
ان سرعة عملية التبادل الحراري الذي يتم بين ذرات المياه المتطايرو من الرشاشات وبين الهواء الداخل تعتمد بشكل كبير على حجم وسرعة ذراتأو قطرات الماء من الرشاشات . لذلك فقد تم حساب ذلك بدقة في معامل شركة Mee وقد تم تصميم رشاشات مناسبة لهذا الخصوص بحيث تم ضبط فتحات الرشاشات الى حوالي ( Orifice 0.0006 inch) عند ضغط ( psi 2000 ) مما يولد قطرات مياه صغيره جدا يصل قطرها الى عشر شعرة الانسان . ويبين الرسم التالي تركيب الرشاشات من الداخل ومنظر الرشاشات اثناء عمل النظام :














ويبين الرسم الاتي مزيد من التفاصيل عن الرشاشات 








*مميزات النظام يبين الاتي مميزلا نظام التبريد حسب ما تصفه شركة Mee : *​

Increased Output by to 20 % . ​
Improved Heat rate up to 20% . ​
Reduces NOx Emissions up to 30 %. ​
Field tested and proven technology - over 350 installation.​
lowest capital , installation , and O&M costs compared to other cooling technologies .​
Approaches 100% wet bulb with low inlet pressure drop . ​
100% evaporation efficiency if required .​
ُEasy retofit , only 1-2 day outage.​
Fog intercooling possible. ​
Greater profitability and fast payback . ​

*ويمكن ان نحصر عيوب مثل هذا النظام في التالي : *
1- يحتاج الى مياه تبريد مستمرة متوفرة في مكان التربينات وبمواصفات عالية من أي تكون خالية من الاملاح . 
2- ان مثل هذه الانظمة سوف تضيف معدات واجهزة اضافية الى التربينة , تحتاج الى صيانة دورية . 
3- لابد من حساب دقيق لتكاليف المشروع ومقارنتها بالفوائد المرجوه من هذا النظام . 

*لمزيد من المعلومات عن نظام شركة Mee زيارة موقعهم على الانترنت : http:// meefog.com*
ترجمة وإعداد م/ عارف محمد سمان ​


----------



## jouini87 (25 فبراير 2010)

وهذه *كتالوجات TURBINE
*

Gas Turbines Catalog (2.6MB PDF

PGT25+G4 (371KB PDF) 

GE10 (292KB PDF) 

GE10-1 (486KB PDF) 

MS5002E (372KB PDF) 

MS5002 A through D (1MB PDF


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 فبراير 2010)




----------



## jouini87 (25 فبراير 2010)

هذا كتاب رائع أعجبني آمل أن يعجبكم

Gas Turbine Engeering



http://www.4shared.com/file/30219366...tices.html?s=1


----------



## jouini87 (25 فبراير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


>


*



*


----------



## jouini87 (26 فبراير 2010)

to be continued


----------



## فراشة المحبه (27 فبراير 2010)

_شكرا جزيييييييييييلا_
_بارك الله فيك_


----------



## jouini87 (27 فبراير 2010)

merci ma soeur


----------



## jouini87 (27 فبراير 2010)

فيلم عن كيفية فك و تركيب التربينه وشرح الاحتياطات الهامه في التركيب
Turbin old
http://mihd.net/w23oxt

فديو عن التربينات المزدوجه
Tow Shaft Turbine 
http://mihd.net/4a2f8z


----------



## jouini87 (27 فبراير 2010)

دورة عدد محاضراتها 35 محاضرة عن التوربينة الغازية فى شكل برنامج فلاش اكثر من رائع يتناول التوربينة الغازية بجميع اجزائها بالشرح والتفصيل مع الصور الموضحة لعمل كل جزء ودوره فى التوربينة
http://www.4shared.com/file/51310310/1fc453a3/GT_fundamentals.html

بعد التحميل وفك الضغط اجمع كل الملفات فى ملف واحدFolder حتى يعمل البرنامج. انا قمت بجمع جميع الملفات البرنامج لكي يعمل من رابط واحدماعليك سوا الضغط على gt_Fund.exe بعد تحميل الملف .


----------



## engineer sameer (28 فبراير 2010)

أنت بالفعل من المهندسين المتميزين.


----------



## jouini87 (28 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي على التشجيع


----------



## jouini87 (28 فبراير 2010)

أما الآن فمع
* نظام التزييت في التوربينة 
*seal oil system
*المكثف
*نظام المياه المكثفة
*نظام التبريد
......
وكل الملحقات الأخرى للتوربينة
تجدونهم في هذا المرفق بالعربية


----------



## jouini87 (28 فبراير 2010)

في هذا المرفق تجدون الطرق الأساسية لزيادة كفاءة الوحدة البخارية باللغة العربية:67:


----------



## jouini87 (28 فبراير 2010)

وهذا بحث وجدته :
دراسة تأثير وتحديد القوى والاجهادات المؤثرة على ريشة السيطرة في التوربين البخاري


----------



## jouini87 (28 فبراير 2010)

to be continud


----------



## jomma (28 فبراير 2010)

معلومات مفيدة وسلسة وبلغة عربية سليمة، بالتوفيق


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (1 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## jouini87 (2 مارس 2010)

merci beucoup mes frères pour votre encouragement


----------



## jomma (3 مارس 2010)

jouini87 قال:


> في هذا المرفق تجدون الطرق الأساسية لزيادة كفاءة الوحدة البخارية باللغة العربية:67:


 
شكرا ياباشمهندسة على الملف المرفق، ولكن أريد أن أوضح نقطة أن زيادة ضغط البخار الخارج من الغلاية سوف لن يحسن من شغل التربينة كثيرا بل الشغل يكاد يكون ثابتا، السبب في ذلك إذا اردنا المقارنة بين دورتين أحدهما ذات ضغط عالي والأخرى ذات ضغط أصغر عندها المقارنة لا تصح إلا إذا ثبتنا درجة حرارة البخار الخارج من الغلاية، إذا فعلنا ذلك ورسمنا مخطط درجة الحرارة-الإنتروبي لوجدنا أن الشغل المتحصل عليه يكاد يكون ثابتا.
أما سبب تحسن الكفاءة فمرجعه إلى أن حالة المخلوط الخارج من التربين تبتعد أكثر عن منحنى البخار المشبع كل ما زاد ضغط البخار الداخل للتربينة، بذلك تكون كمية الحرارة المفقودة في المكثف أقل من تلك إذا استخدمنا ضغطا منخفضا، وكما تعلمين إذا انخفض فقد الحرارة في المكثف تحسنت الكفاءة.

أشكر لك مشاركتك وتطرق دائما للمواضيع المهمة​


----------



## gewargees (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## jouini87 (5 مارس 2010)

jomma قال:


> شكرا ياباشمهندسة على الملف المرفق، ولكن أريد أن أوضح نقطة أن زيادة ضغط البخار الخارج من الغلاية سوف لن يحسن من شغل التربينة كثيرا بل الشغل يكاد يكون ثابتا، السبب في ذلك إذا اردنا المقارنة بين دورتين أحدهما ذات ضغط عالي والأخرى ذات ضغط أصغر عندها المقارنة لا تصح إلا إذا ثبتنا درجة حرارة البخار الخارج من الغلاية، إذا فعلنا ذلك ورسمنا مخطط درجة الحرارة-الإنتروبي لوجدنا أن الشغل المتحصل عليه يكاد يكون ثابتا.
> أما سبب تحسن الكفاءة فمرجعه إلى أن حالة المخلوط الخارج من التربين تبتعد أكثر عن منحنى البخار المشبع كل ما زاد ضغط البخار الداخل للتربينة، بذلك تكون كمية الحرارة المفقودة في المكثف أقل من تلك إذا استخدمنا ضغطا منخفضا، وكما تعلمين إذا انخفض فقد الحرارة في المكثف تحسنت الكفاءة.
> 
> 
> أشكر لك مشاركتك وتطرق دائما للمواضيع المهمة​


 بارك الله فيك أخي،البارحة فقط درسنا هذه النقطة في الجامعة،
إن شاء الله أستفيد منكم في خبرتكم في هذا المجال،وأتمنى منك أخي الكريم إن كان لديك أي ملفات عن التوربينات بالفرنسية أو الإنقليزية أو حتى العربية أن تشاركنا بها


----------



## jouini87 (5 مارس 2010)

تصميم التربينات والضواغط Turbine and Compressor Design​


----------



## jomma (5 مارس 2010)

jouini87 قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي،البارحة فقط درسنا هذه النقطة في الجامعة،
> إن شاء الله أستفيد منكم في خبرتكم في هذا المجال،وأتمنى منك أخي الكريم إن كان لديك أي ملفات عن التوربينات بالفرنسية أو الإنقليزية أو حتى العربية أن تشاركنا بها


 

شكرا جزيلا، اعدك بالمشاركة الإجابية كلما كانت هناك فرصة لذلك.


----------



## jomma (5 مارس 2010)

jouini87 قال:


> تصميم التربينات والضواغط turbine and compressor design​


 
قمت بتنزيل الملف المرفق، ولاشك في أنه مفيد جدا لطلبة الهندسة الميكانيكية، شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## jouini87 (7 مارس 2010)

jomma قال:


> قمت بتنزيل الملف المرفق، ولاشك في أنه مفيد جدا لطلبة الهندسة الميكانيكية، شكرا جزيلا.


بارك الله فيك


----------



## jouini87 (7 مارس 2010)

ملف رائع عن صيانة وتشغيل gaz turbine

] *Heavy-Duty Gas Turbine Operating and Maintenance Considerations*


----------



## jomma (7 مارس 2010)

jouini87 قال:


> ملف رائع عن صيانة وتشغيل gaz turbine
> 
> ] *heavy-duty gas turbine operating and maintenance considerations*


 

ملف وموقع رائعين، شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## a1982 (8 مارس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ممكن تعطيني معلومات عن 1- المبادل الحراري وقياساته والداخل في تسخين الهواء الثانوي 2- معلمات عن المحطات الغازية المزدوجة والي تستفاد من عادم الغاز المحروق


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

لدينا في العمل gas turbine وتعطينا لود 250 ميغاوات

سؤال ما معنى ان التوربينة تعمل على base?


----------



## dilyaro (10 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك مشكور من صميم قلبي


----------



## jouini87 (14 مارس 2010)

th you all


----------



## نبيل حمود (11 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## General michanics (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكورة


----------



## jouini87 (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## jouini87 (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني


----------



## المهندس انس ابودية (17 مايو 2010)

رد علي سؤال الاخ ماذا يعني bsae load , peak load and part load جميع هذة الاسماء تشغيلية وسوضح مددلولاتها الان ولكن قبل الشرح اريدك ان تعلم ان لكل وحد غازية او بخارية قدرة معينة من الميقاواط علي سبيل المثال وحدات الـ GE تحمل الي 50ميقا واط بينما وحدات الغازية مثل Siemence تحمل الي 77ميقاواط وذلك يعتمد علي قدرة المحول .
1- Part load :- وهو الحمل الجزيء اقل من maximum load اي اقل من 40ميقاواط ويستخدم في حالات التاية :-
- عند وجود مشاكل متعلقة بـspread وايضا حالات spilling reserveاي الحمل الاحتياطي
- عند وجود مشاكل بالشبكة اي وجود ضغط علي الشبكة
2-base load :- يعني الحمل maximum وهو الحمل المفروض من الوحدة اعطاه اي 60ميقاواط عيوبة استهلاك وقود زيادة وصوت عالي لكن مفيد في حالات الذروة جدا
3- peak load:- وهو اعلي حمل ومضر للوحدة اي حوالي 65ميقاواط وكل ساعة تشغيلية من هذا النوع تعادل 7ساعات تشغيلية من base load ,و لا يستخدم الا في حالة black outاي احالات الانطفاء الكلي واستهلاك وقود عالي جدا اكثر من البالقي
وشكرا 
المهندي انس


----------



## المصري 00 (18 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## jouini87 (6 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## jouini87 (27 يونيو 2010)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## jouini87 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*كل الشكر لكم*


----------



## غصون العطار (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## yousufnasser (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## besty (8 أكتوبر 2010)

thx a lot


----------



## saman ali (5 يناير 2011)

ارجو مساعدتي في موضوعي وهو(فرق بين مضخات العمودية والافقية للسوائل الغازية من بروبان الى ديكان في شركة غازية)وشكرا ارجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## Futur Eng (5 يناير 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً
وبـــــــارك الله فيـــــــــــك​


----------



## Hisham_K (10 أبريل 2011)

جزا الله صاحب الموضوع وكل من أدلى بدلوه بهذه المعلومات المفيدة

وبانتظار مزيد من المعلومات عن شفرة التوربينات الغازيه 

وعن عيوب التوربينات الغازيه 

وشكراا للجميع


----------



## أمين بكري (11 أبريل 2011)

شرح كافي ارجو المزيد وشكرا


----------



## mahmoud gooda (12 أبريل 2011)

tmam awy


----------



## كرم الحمداني (13 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي والله المتميز يبقى متميز


----------



## نجومه (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## malk alehsas (8 يونيو 2011)

موضوع يستحق القراءه كاملا اشكر الجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## راضى تمام (12 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا اخى الكريم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## khalid hurmuzlu (6 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك . فعلا كتب جميلة ومفيدة


----------



## البناءوالعمار (16 سبتمبر 2011)

عندي سؤال من فضلكم ما معنى

generator final assembly

هل هي مولدات توربين او ديزل 

او تستخدم مع التوربين

ارجوكم الاجابة


----------



## مصطفى بياتلى (8 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## مصطفى بياتلى (8 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي على هذه الملفات المفيدة


----------



## naifeng (23 فبراير 2012)

شكراً


----------



## الطالب صلاح (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرًا للجميع وبالخصوص اختنا صاحبة الموضوع


----------



## Methanex Engineer (23 فبراير 2012)

excellent


----------



## naifeng (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اذا ممكن ملفات عن صيانة الاعطال الميكانيكية للتوربين الغازي


----------



## عمراياد (6 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله بكم على الموضوع الشيق والمفيد


----------



## مبارك الرشيدي (8 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيير ع المعلوماااات


----------



## محمدالحويل (3 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng.ali jassim (21 مايو 2013)

باراك الله فيك ياأخي العزيز


----------



## Processor (21 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.ali jassim (21 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك موضوع جيد ومهم


----------

